

Do you guys hear music when you mouse click? - aravindc

I seem to hear a distinct sounds for the left click and right click. Am sure they sound the same actually and it's my Brain imagining the distinct sounds. But sometimes even just clicking the left button on three different places seem to induce the feeling of three differently pitched clicks. Thereby enabling me to imagine a rhythm of beats by just left clicking at different places. For example three links pointing nowhere. Just wanted to check if it happens for others here as well?
======
no_more_death
Right. It's due to interference, particularly with your monitor. Some
configurations of hardware are worse than others, however.

------
robotico
Oh wow, yeah whether it's only in my head or not I do hear a difference after
paying attention to it. I'm using the buttons on my Lenovo T60 laptop closest
to the spacebar FWIW.

